# Using both uber and lyft apps on same Phone?



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried to use both uber and lyft at the same time on the same phone? I know some drivers will keep separate phones, but they be used together. When you accept a trip on one app, go off line on the other..what are your thoughts....


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

It can work, the key though is to keep uber in the foreground since it will log you off after 5-10 mins. Lyft can be ran in the background and not threaten to log you off. 

It depends on your phone though, both apps require a lot of RAM and can slow your phone down, so it can be a pain trying to switch back and forth if your phone is slow.


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have an iphone 6 plus, I was going to try to run one off of an old phone using my phone as a hot spot but was afraid of losing the connection.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Before I joined lyft I would have the uber rider app on my phone and then tether my old phone to run the uber driver app. I never had any connectivity issues, I really liked that setup. 

When I join Lyft, I was only driving for Lyft and that was when they showed the other drivers on the map, so no need for that setup anymore. Now that they don't show the other drivers anymore I might go back to the old setup. 

It's nice being able to see the other drivers, but I think I would just run both driver apps off the same phone. No sense looking at the same map with no drivers on two phones.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jon 1976 said:


> I have an iphone 6 plus, I was going to try to run one off of an old phone using my phone as a hot spot but was afraid of losing the connection.


POST # 3 / Jon 1976 : All good answers
but Bostonian Bison
Recommends a Duplicate Thread in the
Technology Forum ONLY AFTER reading
through ALL the Postings to make sure
it's not Already Been Answered.

Mentoring Bison, out.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

I run both apps on my iPhone 5 basic model with no issues what so ever.
Just reboot before starting and don't F-around ( emails, Facebook, extensive text and calls.) while working. 

HTH.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I run both on my Galaxy SIII. Seems to work ok most of the time. My main problem, is I don't always see/hear the Lyft notification, and I have forgotten to turn the other app off when taking a call for the other. Saturday night though, I was running both, and could not log into Uber. I think it may have been a phone problem, or I think i turned off my wifi, which I figured out is supposed to be left on for Uber.
I had thought about getting another phone to do Lyft, but running both on the same phone seems ok.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I run both on my Galaxy SIII. Seems to work ok most of the time. My main problem, is I don't always see/hear the Lyft notification, and I have forgotten to turn the other app off when taking a call for the other. Saturday night though, I was running both, and could not log into Uber. I think it may have been a phone problem, or I think i turned off my wifi, which I figured out is supposed to be left on for Uber.
> I had thought about getting another phone to do Lyft, but running both on the same phone seems ok.


On my S5 I found that the Lyft app sound is based on the phone's ring volume. I don't like that since I always keep my phone on vibrate, so I'd have to make a point to turn up my volume every time.

The uber app seemed to always be loud, regardless of my other volumes being set to vibrate.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nexus 6 and run both but 90% of my pings are uber.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> On my S5 I found that the Lyft app sound is based on the phone's ring volume. I don't like that since I always keep my phone on vibrate, so I'd have to make a point to turn up my volume every time.
> 
> The uber app seemed to always be loud, regardless of my other volumes being set to vibrate.


That disclaimer, though.... Lol


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That disclaimer, though.... Lol


388 posts and still lawsuit-free! I'd say it's working haha


----------



## BlackDurango (Apr 10, 2015)

I run Both apps on my note 4 works fine.
this weekend I got a ping from lyft the pick up was 22 minutes away. is there a distance limit ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

BlackDurango said:


> I run Both apps on my note 4 works fine.
> this weekend I got a ping from lyft the pick up was 22 minutes away. is there a distance limit ?


It is supposed to be 9 miles but even that is to far.


----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

I got a ping last night on Lyft for 13 miles....... I check my phone GPS, but it's working fine, I called pax and have them cancel.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I use both Uber and Lyft at the same time, but found that you have to keep the Uber app open first, then Lyft can run in the background. If you open another app, Uber will log you out automatically after a few minutes. 

Also, Spotify doesn't work with my bluetooth system in my car when I open Uber. Still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

...
Also said:


> Man I wish it didn't work in mine. The pax come in with it setup on their phones and it blows my Bluetooth out of my ear.
> Is there a way to disable the feature I made a mistake of saying I have AUX in my car and now all the music shit is play out.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Can you email uber and tell them it was an error?


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Can you email uber and tell them it was an error?


I'm not sure but that may be an option.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

BlackDurango said:


> I run Both apps on my note 4 works fine.
> this weekend I got a ping from lyft the pick up was 22 minutes away. is there a distance limit ?


Lyft sucks for that reason... They expect you to travel half hour for a 6 dollar ride with a disgruntled ahole that won't tip... Accept and cancel to avoid affecting your acceptance rate.


----------

